# Chicago Midwest Slot Car Show November 21st, 2010



## mikedore

Never to early


MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW
SUNDAY November 21st 2010
LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN ST
HIGHLAND IN

LOCATED 1 ½ MILES SOUTH OF THE JUNCTION OF 1-80/94 AND US41 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD
WATCH FOR THE SIGNS

OPEN AT 10 AM TIL 3PM
ADULTS $5.00 CHILDREN UNDER 16 FREE
100 TABLES OF HO, 1/32ND, AND 1/24TH
SCALE SLOT CARS AND ACCESSORIES

FLOOR RIGHT WILL BE AVAILABLE AT 8AM

PREVIOUS SHOWS HAVE HAD DEALERS FROM ACROSS THE US, ENGLAND, FRANCE, GERMANY AND THE FAR EAST

FOR MORE INFORMATION OR TABLE RESERVATION
CONTACT [email protected]
OR CALL 815-233-6541 
The Inn of Hammond has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show The rate is $73.00 plus tax, and includes a continental breakfast and an indoor swimming pool. The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall. The hotel address and phone number is: 7813 Indianapolis Blvd Hammond, IN 46324 phone - 219.845.4678 Be sure to use the code “SLOT” to get this rate
Each table is a standard 6/3 banquet table. 
All mail reservations will be confirmed 11 days prior to the show. 
Dealer setup is 8:00AM.


Name ___________________________________________________ 11/10 Pay-pal accepted

Address____________________________________________________ 
City _____________________________________St___ Zip __________________ 

NUMBER OF TABLES ___ @ $35.00 = ___________ 
HELPER 1 per vendor @ $15.00 = ___________ Total ___________ 
HELPERS NAME


----------



## Marty

Here is my haul from the show this past weekend:










I'm Happy!

Marty


----------



## mikedore

Gotta bump this one so honda27 gets the right show for his count down


----------



## honda27

*show*

Haha Mike Very Funny Well Its Only 169 More Days Til Show Its Coming Fast See U All There P,s Mike I Payed U Allready Hope Im In The First Row This Time Ty Honda27


----------



## mikedore

Be nice or Lois will not let you in


----------



## brownie374

I would put his table outside behind the building!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Park him in the gerbil zone!!! :tongue:


----------



## honda27

*show*

i am being nice mike so only 168 more to go haha


----------



## babycakes

Awesome!!!! The day before my birthday...... maybe i'll make the trip to Michigan to see my family for Thanksgiving and stop by the show on my way up..... cant wait!!!!!


----------



## honda27

*shoW*

Hello Its Only 156 More Days Til Show Its Coming Fast R U All Ready Zoom We Go


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey honda!!! Just curious....1 year = 7 "dog years".... How many days away would it be in gerbil days?


----------



## brownie374

Wow!!


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Its Only 142 More Days Til Show Its Coming Fast Hope To See U All There U And Hope To See These 2 Here Bob Beers And Tom Stumpf


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Only 136 More Days Til Show And Some Good News I Talked To Tom Stumpf He Said Him And Bob Beers Will Be Here In Nov For The Show Thats Good To Hear See U All There


----------



## speedbuggy

hope i can make it this time fingers cross


----------



## honda27

*show*

HELLOrace fans its only 126 more days til the next show hope u all will be there later


----------



## mikedore

NEW E-MAIL ADDRESS [email protected]


----------



## mikedore

A change in the show is coming in 2011.

After 20 years of promoting the show Lois and I are retiring. We are turning the reins over to Al and Julie Deyoung. Al has assured me that no changes will be made to the show or venue.

For you old timers, you will remember Al as a partner in the show when we first started. For a few years Al went in another direction. When I asked if he would be interested in taking over, he jumped at the chance.

So at the end of the November show Lois and I will be saying so long.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hi Race Fans Well Its Aug 10 Only 103 More Days Til Show Its Getting Closer Is Every 1 Ready I Am So Zoom We Go


----------



## slotcarman12078

Must have a real slow car if you have to leave now, honda!!!! You have 103 days to get there!! :lol:


----------



## gotmark73

Slotcarman, you have no idea how slow honda's car is.


----------



## 41-willys

starting to get some money saved up or the show. Looking forward to seeing some friends there.


----------



## brownie374

You need to race them cars Bill.Last race I had 16 racers with an A and a B main for the t-jet classes.


----------



## 41-willys

brownie374 said:


> You need to race them cars Bill.Last race I had 16 racers with an A and a B main for the t-jet classes.


With my skills, you will need to put me on the track my myself so I don't hinder the real racers!:wave:


----------



## brownie374

Bill we have a wide range of racers .That is the reason for the A and the B mains.The guys really like it because they race guys that are close in lap times.


----------



## gotmark73

Bill, trust me the only reason I made the B main is because there is no C main. It is a very good time.


----------



## bearsox

*Chicago Midwest Slot Car Show*

Hey Bill ,
it's fun 1st for us guys ! Racin is just a perk that draws us all together to play like kids again. We have had guys that had magnets in backwards , wheels fall off , guides go flying ( me ) , wall shots like you wouldn't believe . Usually some fun laughs and were back at it again. Rest assured none of us will likely ever become a national champ soon. Come on down and just have some fun with a great group of guys !

Bear :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Going to try and make it. I'm hoping to be there. It's always fun. I need to pick on Honda. 

Randy.


----------



## bearsox

*Chicago Midwest Slot Car Show*

EXCELLENT !

Bear :wave:


----------



## brownie374

A/FX Nut said:


> Going to try and make it. I'm hoping to be there. It's always fun. I need to pick on Honda.
> 
> Randy.


You need to come out to my house for a race sometime and we can watch honda smoke you on the track!


----------



## crosley

*Races*

Are they still racing every other Friday at Park Lane hobbies? New to the site dont want to cut into the good times going on here.Summer just takes a little more time out of the schedule and less for racing.
Thanks
Bart ( Crosley yes I own one)


----------



## brownie374

Yep raced there last night.


----------



## honda27

*slotcar show*

Hi Race Fans Only 88 More Days To Go Til Show R U Guys Ready I Am Cant Wate Hope To See U All There Zoom We Go


----------



## slotcasimation

I will be there as always. Will have the blue trays out again, with the $10.00 cars. T-jets, AFX, Tyco Pro, Tomy and lots more to come. See you all their.


----------



## [email protected]

Would love to go but opening weekend of the rifle deer season is that weekend. I think I'll be tracking "da Turdy Point Buck".


----------



## ajd350

Seven weeks to showtime. Get your tables now.


----------



## honda27

*slot car show*

hello race fans only 49 more days 7 weeks to go r u all ready see u there yes i do have a table ty zoom we go


----------



## old blue

How does the Chicago show compare to the St. Louis show? I have always been tempted to go to Chicago, but I spend all of my money (not much) at the St. Louis show.
Old Blue


----------



## 41-willys

slotcasimation said:


> I will be there as always. Will have the blue trays out again, with the $10.00 cars. T-jets, AFX, Tyco Pro, Tomy and lots more to come. See you all their.


How will we know it's you, so we can say HI. I have seen alot of cars in blue trays there.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Its Only 44 Days To The Show R All U Slot Guys Ready I Am See U All There Zoom We Go


----------



## crosley

*I am*

hope there is some 1/24th stuff there I am hooked easy to work on and figure out.Thanks Honda27(Darrell) and friends for a great time Friday nite
bart


----------



## mikedore

crosley said:


> hope there is some 1/24th stuff there I am hooked easy to work on and figure out.


Crosley
Yes there should be enough 24th scale to make you happy


----------



## mikedore

My 1st post said "never to early" now it's time to say don't be late

Time to commit to your tables.
Mike Dore PO Box 52 Freeport IL 61032

Left the snail-mail off the 1st post


MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW
SUNDAY November 21st 2010
LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN ST
HIGHLAND IN

LOCATED 1 ½ MILES SOUTH OF THE JUNCTION OF 1-80/94 AND US41 INDIANAPOLIS BLVD
WATCH FOR THE SIGNS

OPEN AT 10 AM TIL 3PM
ADULTS $5.00 CHILDREN UNDER 16 FREE
100 TABLES OF HO, 1/32ND, AND 1/24TH
SCALE SLOT CARS AND ACCESSORIES

FLOOR RIGHT WILL BE AVAILABLE AT 8AM

PREVIOUS SHOWS HAVE HAD DEALERS FROM ACROSS THE US, ENGLAND, FRANCE, GERMANY AND THE FAR EAST
FOR MORE INFORMATION OR TABLE RESERVATION
CONTACT [email protected](NEW)
OR CALL 815-233-6541 
The Inn of Hammond has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show The rate is $73.00 plus tax, and includes a continental breakfast and an indoor swimming pool. The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall. The hotel address and phone number is: 7813 Indianapolis Blvd Hammond, IN 46324 phone - 219.845.4678 Be sure to use the code “SLOT” to get this rate
Each table is a standard 6/3 banquet table. 
All mail reservations will be confirmed 11 days prior to the show. 
Dealer setup is 8:00AM.


Name ___________________________________________________ 11/10 Pay-pal accepted

Address____________________________________________________ 
City _____________________________________St___ Zip __________________ 

NUMBER OF TABLES ___ @ $35.00 = ___________ 
HELPER 1 per vendor @ $15.00 = ___________ Total ___________ 
HELPERS NAME


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Only 35 More Days Til The Slotcar Show In Highland Indiana Hope To See U All There But I Heard That Bob Beers And Tom Stumpf Will Not Be Here Again After They Gave There Word To Every 1 That They Would Be Here Hope To See Every One Here And Partspig Will Be Here And He Has A Table Right Next To Me So Stop By And Say Hello And Zoom We Go


----------



## DesertSlot

That's a bummer. I was really looking forward to meeting those guys and Tom was gonna have a red coupe for me.


----------



## A/FX Nut

brownie374 said:


> You need to come out to my house for a race sometime and we can watch honda smoke you on the track!


I'd like to watch Honda's car "smoke" me as I go whizzing by him.


----------



## mikedore

Honda27
You are not doing your job!
30 days left zoom zoom
I am going to have to put you back in the dumpster

Few tables left, if you want one get a hold of me soon


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Its Only 28 More Days Til Show Im Ready R U Ready We Hope So Hope To Have A Big Turn Out Ill Have A Table There And ( Dennis / Partspig ) Will Be Here To And Has A Table Next To Me Please Stop By And Say Hello Racers Its Show Time Folks


----------



## DesertSlot

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## honda27

*show*

well race fans its now only 25 days to go til the show getting closer im ready 4 it hope ev 1 else is zoom we all go honda27


----------



## mittens29

*Park Lane Hobbies*

Anyone Who Is Coming For The Show Is Welcome To Stop By The Store: 1080 Joliet Dyer, In 46311 219-322-1123
The Track Will Be Open All Weekend. All Racers Invited.

Sat. And Sun . 10 - 5

Hope To See You There

Mittens


----------



## fordcowboy

Is their room to rooms sales at the motel the night before? fcb


----------



## ajd350

It's not an official thing, but it has been going on for years the evening before the show at the host hotel. Al


----------



## honda27

*show*

yes there r room to room sales the night before fordcowboy and its now only 22 days til slotcar show r u all ready i am see u all there zoom we go hobda27


----------



## DesertSlot

mittens29 said:


> Anyone Who Is Coming For The Show Is Welcome To Stop By The Store: 1080 Joliet Dyer, In 46311 219-322-1123
> The Track Will Be Open All Weekend. All Racers Invited.
> 
> Sat. And Sun . 10 - 5
> 
> Hope To See You There
> 
> Mittens


Thanks Mittens! It was great meeting you tonight!


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Its Now Only 20 Days Til Show Its Getting Closer Hope To See All U Racers There And Buy Lots Of Goodies From Me And Partspig Wel Its Show Time Folks Zoom We Go


----------



## honda27

*slot car show*

well race fans only 19 more days to go its coming fast zoom we go this one is for u al.


----------



## ajd350

Thanks Darrell. If anyone misses the show it won't be your fault for not reminding them!


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Its Only 17 More Days Til Show Getting Closer Its Show Time Folks Hope To See U All There Zoom We Go


----------



## Marty

crosley said:


> hope there is some 1/24th stuff there I am hooked easy to work on and figure out.Thanks Honda27(Darrell) and friends for a great time Friday nite
> bart


Anything in particular you're lookin' for?

Marty


----------



## honda27

*Show*

Well Race Fans Only 14 More Days Til Show Ands Its About Here So Hope To See U All There  And Its Show Time Folks Zoom We Go


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Only 13 More Days Til Show
Its Coming Fast Allmost Here Hope To See All There Zoom We Go


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Only 12 More Dayd Til Show R We Ready This One Is For Mike Dore R U Ready Zoom We Go


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Now Only 10 Days Til The Show Woo Hoo Its Coming Fast Hope Every 1 Will Be There I Know I Will Be So Will Be Partspig , Bearsox , Motor City Toys , Desertslot , Brownie 374, Nagy, Krik, And Kathy , And Many Others Vendors.


----------



## AfxToo

Please post the full address of the show - with ZIP code. 

Thanks!


----------



## mikedore

*Show address*

Highland Parks and Recreation 2450 Lincoln	Highland	IN	46322


----------



## Marty

Who's goin' and who is staying at the Inn of Hammond?

Marty


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Its Now Only 8 More Days Til Show Its Coming Quick Well Its Show Time Folks


----------



## honda27

*show*

Hello Race Fans Its Now Only 7 Days To Go Its Allmost Show Time Folks Zoom We Go


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Only 4 Days To Were Ready R U Zoom We Go Zooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## honda27

*show*

Well Race Fans Its Now Only 3 Days Til Show Is Every 1 Ready To Go Slot Caring To Buy Lots Of Goodies I Am See U All There T Minus 3 Days And Counting Woo Hoo Zoommmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## motorcitytoyz

Coming in on Saturday afternoon.....

Jeff


----------



## honda27

*show*

hello race fans its now t-minus 33 hours to go its show time folks im ready so so hope u r all ready zoom we go weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## honda27

*show*

well race fans its show time it here woo hoo t- minus 9 hr 45 mins to go zoom we go SHOW TIME FOLKS


----------



## A/FX Nut

Back from the show. Good time and learned some interesting news. 

Forgot the duct tape. I wanted to tape Honda27 to his chair and yell, " Every item free on this table! " And then watch him throw a fit.

Got some good stuff. Had fun and hope to get to go again.

Randy.


----------



## Sundance

I enjoyed what was left of the show when I got there. I was a little disappointed as the show said 10 to 3 and when I got there at 1pm half the venders were gone already. An 80 plus mile drive to get there for half a show, alittle dishearting. I hope the next one is a little better for vender longevity.


----------



## crosley

*Yes*

It was a great show but some guys bugged out early.I went back to pick up some of those $8.00 johnny lightning cars a vendor had(just to strip the magnets out of) and he was gone.That was before noon.Wow, but there was plenty to pick thru.
Remember support your local hobby shop.
Thanks Park Lane Hobbies for being there
Bart(crosley)


----------

